# [Wet Thumb Forum]-pruning tools



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

OK, I already have a cheap generic scraper.

What scissors and tweezers should I get?

For tweezers, I figure long one (12") make sense. For scissors, I found that their are many different types. Any recomendations for this? Should I actually spend $20+/each for this stuff or is it just a gimic when I see these expensive tools advertised.

Thank,
Karl

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

OK, I already have a cheap generic scraper.

What scissors and tweezers should I get?

For tweezers, I figure long one (12") make sense. For scissors, I found that their are many different types. Any recomendations for this? Should I actually spend $20+/each for this stuff or is it just a gimic when I see these expensive tools advertised.

Thank,
Karl

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The question is how wet do you want to get?
12" ins the minimum for tweezers. If they have the rubber tips, cut them off. I even 'sharpen mine a little to thin the ends.

When it come sto cutting .... I just get wet. I have a small set of stainless scissors I use for everything.

I use kent scrapers, but make sure to get the stainless blade for glass. I have the hand and the 36" versions. The hand is great, but the 36" is too long. 24" might be better

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## STAT 007 (Mar 8, 2003)

Where is a good online source for aquascaping tools? I've seen the little $30 kits that have scissors, tweezers, and a spatula all over the place, but surely there are other places that sell other aquascaping tools?

Sincerely,
STAT 007
Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004

37 gallon AGA Black Seal, Emperor 400, Ebo Jager 200 W, 100% Flourite Substrate, 2x55 Watt AH Supply PC Lighting (5300K & 6400K) @ ~3.4 WPG, High-Pressure CO2.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's an example:
florida driftwood's site

I did find a site that had three different style of scissor though.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by STAT 007:
> Where is a good online source for aquascaping tools? I've seen the little $30 kits that have scissors, tweezers, and a spatula all over the place, but surely there are other places that sell other aquascaping tools?
> ...


 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

or here, http://www.aquabotanic.com/shop/index.html









Stainless steel

High quality set of 11" stainless steel shears, tweezers, and spatula/rake in a handsome zipper case


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.medicalsuppliesplus.net/medical.htm
Great prices on stainless steel scissors.
Hemostats are just locking tweezers.

http://store.yahoo.com/allheart/emt.html

http://www.scissorsales.com/medscissors.html

These guys have 8" and 12" tweezers:
https://secure.ioncart.net/beanfarm/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=8&cat=Handling+Equipment

Bob


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a great pair of 17" tweezers that I got from Robert, but I don't see them at the AB store anymore; they were German made, I think, but I can't remember the brand name. They have the rubber pads on the end, and I like them very much for planting larger stems. The padless ones work much better for planting tiny stems like glosso or baby tears, however. As for scissors-any pair of good stainless steel scissors works fine. Those are the only tools I use or need.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

when I am trying to remove one particular leaf, any scissors are too big. What I want is a pair of snips like those giant sheep shears, just two blades with a spring between, that fit into your hand, to snip right at your fingertips.

Probably not from surgical supplies, maybe sewing, though.

[edit] Oh, great, I checked that scissor site, under sewing scissors, the economy snips, $2, free shipping, my kind of place! Thanks BobAlston!

[This message was edited by anonapersona on Thu May 01 2003 at 07:13 PM.]


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess I'm just Neandertal, but I pinch them off between my fingernails. My arm gets wet to above the elbow.


----------



## ChrisS (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you checked out www.azgardens.com ?


----------



## STAT 007 (Mar 8, 2003)

Upon initial exam, the prices at AZ Gardens seem to be quite a bit higher than the prices at a few of those specialized sites Bob linked. I'll look into it more later, but that's how it looked to me.

Sincerely,
STAT 007
Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004

37 gallon AGA Black Seal, Emperor 400, Ebo Jager 200 W, 100% Flourite Substrate, 2x55 Watt AH Supply PC Lighting (5300K & 6400K) @ ~3.4 WPG, High-Pressure CO2.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ChrisS:
> Have you checked out http://www.azgardens.com ?


ChrisS,

AZGardens has exactly the same setup as Robert. Why would you advertise different plant driven company if you can get it from Robert and support his Forum









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ChrisS (Feb 3, 2003)

Dr. Jay, I thought I'd indicate to Karl a variety of "different" aquascaping tools... What's the difference from Bob Alston pointing out four non-AquaBotanic medical equipment lines? Sorry to have stomped on your loyalties...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ChrisS:
> Dr. Jay, I thought I'd indicate to Karl a variety of "different" aquascaping tools... What's the difference from Bob Alston pointing out four non-AquaBotanic medical equipment lines? Sorry to have stomped on your loyalties...


ChrisS,

Take a look at Forum Rules, Policies, and Disclaimers secion.

"""Blatant commercial messages or advertising is not allowed, will be deleted immediately and could result in loss of membership. Aqua Botanic is a business and will protect it's interest. Discussion about any company deemed to be a competitor will not be allowed""".

We do not consider companies which were posted by BobAlston as competitors b/c those concentrate on different customers and have different goals.

AZGardens, is "the same" type of company which targets hobbyist like us - Flora customers. We are trying to bring some business here if its possible, not take it somewhere else.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ChrisS (Feb 3, 2003)

My APOLOGIES to Robert for not having read the Rules, Disclaimers, etc. for this forum, but perhaps, Dr. Jay you should manage Robert's aquascaping tools department and have a better variety and selection of hardware so he can be more competitive with those other unmentionable companies. If you notice where I post from, Dr. Jay I have absolutely no commercial interest in advertising for anyone, including AZ, AHSupply, Home Depot, Petsmart, or anyone else that carries a nut, screw or bottlewasher that Robert also happens to carry. If you also notice how many times I post here and follow the posts of others who post many times more than I do and count how many times others have mentioned AHSupply or other companies that have, Heaven forbid, other kinds of lights, CO2 reactors, regulators, etc., I feel quite unfairly singled out and accused of a heinous crime. I cannot purchase anything "live" from the U.S. without having to jump through a whole bunch of bureaucratic hoops, but I'm new to planted tanks and I've learned a lot from Robert's forum. However, your brand of "Forum Police" encourages me to relinquish my membership and never to post here again.
My apologies to Robert, once more, because, other than this incident, he has a great site and many other great members and contributors.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Dr Jay -

"Blatant commercial messages or advertising" -

as I read/interpreted this, it is to keep other direct competitors and sellers whereby the poster will commercially benefit from posting. What ChrisS and at time others have done is to mention other sources of supply for various products. I personally try to mention Aquabotanic if I am aware that they carry something.

If you and Robert H. want this site to be void of references to products available at any of Robert's competitors, please just make that more clear to everyone. Such would help me and others know whether to continue to post here or pursue other venues.

Bob

P.S. I just looked in the first forum section and found the following posted under "Rules of the forum":
"Please do not post comments about any company that may be a competitor to Aqua Botanic. If you need to refer people to a company to purchase anything that is fine, but please do not report any problems you have experienced with a vendor on these forums."
Again, my interpretation is that Robert doesn't want anyone trashing competitors and maybe being a party to a lawsuit. But the second sentence seems to affirm that it is permissible to refer people to other companies.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Guys,

I have no problem with referencing other companies that sell lights, fertilizer etc. But if you point out links to companies who are directly plant-driven then in my opinion you are taking business away from AquaBotanic. I have no personal business in Robert's company nor any money involved but on the other hand I try to bring more people to this site and hopefully bring more business for Robert so he could pay his bills and keep this Forum alive. Simple as that.

As for as AZGardends issue. I'm not going to get into details but if you interested just do search on google and you find plenty of "feedback".

Keep this topic civil









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Hope this stays civil but helps to clarify the matter.

1) Where did you find the <<<Forum Rules, Policies, and Disclaimers secion.

"""Blatant commercial messages or advertising is not allowed, will be deleted immediately and could result in loss of membership. Aqua Botanic is a business and will protect it's interest. Discussion about any company deemed to be a competitor will not be allowed""".
>>>>>> ???????

I could not find it?

2) As per what I quoted from the Rules post on THIS web site, I cannot see how what was posted violates the rules. Again, as Robert H. posted in the rules:
<<Please do not post comments about any company that may be a competitor to Aqua Botanic. *If you need to refer people to a company to purchase anything that is fine*, but please do not report any problems you have experienced with a vendor on these forums."

Bob


----------



## ChrisS (Feb 3, 2003)

J, If your idea of supporting Robert is to appoint yourself Forum Police and your idea of civility is to read the Riot Act to a learning newbie like me, then please take me off the AB membership list. 

Thanks Robert and everyone else, I've learned lots.

Thanks Bob for the support...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Some things are best taken off line.
In the meanwhile please let me re-iterate that everyone is welcome on these forums. Etiquette is something learned, but even then is not an exact science. We merely ask that everyone observe it.

AS FOR PRUNING .......
Here are the tools that I use. They include;
1) Large plastic tub for cuttings, dripping and general trash
2) Towels !! to keep from dripping when the arm comes out
3) small set of stainless scissors. I like the small sharp point. I would like to find a similar style but larger. I always trim horizontally so really large scissors are of limited use.
4) 10" tweezers. Bought with rubber tips which I later removed. 12-14" would also be handy
5) skimmer. Made by mounting vinyl screen on a misc piece of plastic strainer. Used to pull clippings off the water surface after pruning.









6) glass shelf/work bench. 3/8" wioth sanded edges and rubber feet.









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ChrisS:
> J, If your idea of supporting Robert is to appoint yourself Forum Police and your idea of civility is to read the Riot Act to a learning newbie like me, then please take me off the AB membership list.
> ...


ChrisS,

Please don't leave. 
There is plenty more to learn and share knowledge. This was a friendly tip not a personal attack. Let's move on and continued posting on friendly grounds.

Regards,
Jay Luto

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> 1) Where did you find the <<<Forum Rules, Policies, and Disclaimers secion.


Go to Tools > Help tab > Forum Rules, Policies, and Disclaimers









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am sorry this thread got out of hand. I understand where Dr. Jay was coming from and his intentions. But people are free to post links to my competitors here if it answers someones question. And people did point out that the same product is available from me. Thats all I can ask. I do not want these boards to be percieved as simply an advertisement for my business. I want people to feel they can get honest and unbiased information.

I don't think Dr. Jay meant to sound like a policeman, and I am gratefull he supports Aqua botanic which pays for this forum. I hope people can now move past this and feel comfortable participating here.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com

[This message was edited by Robert H on Sat May 03 2003 at 01:50 PM.]


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok to come back to the original conversation here is my set of tools
www.bellybean.com/~pave/aquaria/images/toolset.jpg
This are from leftthe uprooting tool this was original designed so can somebody can uproot a single thread of glosso or tenellus or hairgrass then cut it of.
2 pairs of tweezers (long ones from jbl are nice). a picking tool for generall use a rake for riccia among hairgass made from a comb and a tube. A magnet. A pair of DIY scissors (stainless steel parts were added to make them long, can work without weting my hands). A tetra razor blade for glass on top of a stainless steel rod to make it longer than the original. Small tweezers for special operations.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You made these yourself? Good Job! Very interesting.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes all this I did myself not the tweezers thou


----------

